# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Interesting article on cameras for aquarium photography



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Interesting article. I liked (i.e agreed with) his conclusion: Nikon 4500 in the lower price range and Canon EOS-10D if more money to burn. Of course, Canon has a new digital Rebel out now.

http://hem.bredband.net/maxstr/aquarium_camera.htm

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Interesting article. I liked (i.e agreed with) his conclusion: Nikon 4500 in the lower price range and Canon EOS-10D if more money to burn. Of course, Canon has a new digital Rebel out now.

http://hem.bredband.net/maxstr/aquarium_camera.htm

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

Max Strandberg has excellent pictures. I met him couple years ago on other forum.


----------



## Max Strandberg (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

